
Ask HN: Best caching techniques for mobile apps - msaad99
People who have worked on complex mobile apps, what clever caching techniques did you use to optimize&#x2F;speed up the app as well as provide limited offline usage?
======
probinso
our application was an ocean faring application. You were not guaranteed
internet access during operation. We requested our users register for a voyage
prior to departing, and open the app to that voyage to initialize it.

we cached directly interrupting, for simple API calls. otherwise we tried to
identify the minimum downloadable resources to create local information. we
required users to explicitly publish gathered data.

the UI included clear indicators for when data was not yet published.

the mechanism for saving/loading data in and out of the app, and submitting it
to the service, included version information which only changed when the shape
of the data changed.

